# Check out this nastiness. Lol.



## Leafan (Aug 10, 2010)

Thought you all would like to see the crap I had to deal with today. NASTY.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Yum yum


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

Maybe you should sell them stainless steel studs


----------



## StevenJ (Aug 8, 2010)

More Mold nastiness in a hotel. 

View attachment 35916


View attachment 35917


View attachment 35918
:blink:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Last shower I demo'd


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

That is like the starters for the mold I grow at my house.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Leafan said:


> Thought you all would like to see the crap I had to deal with today. NASTY.


SO what was that? A slop sink? 

It's only nasty from 4' down!


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

StevenJ said:


> More Mold nastiness in a hotel.
> 
> View attachment 35916
> 
> ...


I believe this is caused by using a water based material that has been
accidently frozen, then thawed and reused.​


----------



## StevenJ (Aug 8, 2010)

Actually it's extensive water infiltration from the roof leaking for a long time. The exterior walls have moisture readings between 88% and 100% on the top floor. All of the suites and halls were inspected and there is severe advanced Stachybotrys throughout, and we didn't start inspecting the floors below yet. That top floor is closed for business at the moment, naturally.


----------



## Leafan (Aug 10, 2010)

mudpad said:


> SO what was that? A slop sink?
> 
> It's only nasty from 4' down!


Well done Steve. It's a slop sink. Actually this is in a hospital as well. I am pretty sure that the mold went up the entire wall with the faucet. I will see this morning. The mold abatement team was sent in last night to remove all mold.


----------



## Leafan (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey guys. Quick question. When you open up a wall and find mold do you stop all work and have the client approve a clean up budget?


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

That would be the CYA response to an existing mold condition. Mold has become the new asbestos.


----------



## StevenJ (Aug 8, 2010)

If it's a small area where the mold can be cleaned knowing it's contained to just that area and hasn't spread, it can be abated if its done properly. There are proper procedures in place to follow though. If it's advanced growth that has been discovered, then everything stops until a Mold Company does an inspection, maybe sampling if required also. The information acquired when the results come back from the lab and from the inspection are reviewed and composed into a "Risk Assessment." From there it is then possible to put together a "Remediation Plan & Proposal." After the mold issue is abated, then there is the "Post Remediation Criteria" where the work is inspected, and possibly follow up tests to meet certain EPA Guidelines ensuring the work was effective. Once this criteria is met then the build can continue.


----------



## Leafan (Aug 10, 2010)

Update. 

Mold has been remediated and we are back in business. Lol.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

We recently found mold under the cabinet run where an older dishwasher had leaked a while back. The subfloor had mold on it, we sprayed it down with bleach, the black went away. we cut out the subfloor, and the little bit of drywall that had some mold and kept on going. 4 times of spraying it with bleach worked even though I hear bleach shouldn't be used, the blackness started to disappear only after a few hours of spraying it.

What is the best solution to spray on mold to keep it from going airborne? some people still say bleach, and others say no.


----------



## Landmark Prop (Sep 30, 2010)

Back in my painting days we would use TSP and bleach to clean mold/mildew on exteriors, but bleach inside can be harmful if inhaled, especially in confined spaces.

I use a weak concentration if the area is small. The bleach kills the colony(?) and the TSP cleans it up so it doesn't come back.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Using bleach as a method to kill mold has been removed from the EPA's website. I'm no expert but I have read that bleach, well...bleaches the mold so you don't see it but it can still be present. Either way, I think there's been enough information to say that bleach is an unknown when it comes to mold remediation. 

I would suggest looking for a product that is designed to kill mold.


----------



## dprimc (Mar 13, 2009)

You're getting me all excited for the job I am starting next week. Two shed roofs on the chimney just above the second floor got "roofed" with T-111 siding and painted. That was 15 years ago.

Did a small demo to remove cedar T&G on the first floor living room wall and expose the nastiness.

Should have soem pictures next week. Let the fun begin.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Using bleach as a method to kill mold has been removed from the EPA's website. I'm no expert but I have read that bleach, well...bleaches the mold so you don't see it but it can still be present. Either way, I think there's been enough information to say that bleach is an unknown when it comes to mold remediation.
> 
> I would suggest looking for a product that is designed to kill mold.


my understanding is that bleach will kill just about everything (including mold), but that you also have to remove the spores so it really needs to be killed and scrubbed in order to remove it. can anyone confirm or deny this?


----------



## Ashcon (Apr 28, 2009)

As I understand it the problem with bleach is that it is toxic and as harmful as the mold you are trying to get rid of.

I beleive that is why most are saying not to use bleach any more.
Good luck with the clean up.

Nice hospital, aren't they suposed to be super clean places??

Chad


----------

